# You must be a winemaking addict if...



## Fabiola (Oct 31, 2012)

Complete the phrase... just for some fun...


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 31, 2012)

Your carboys occupy most of your room...


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 31, 2012)

...you don't laugh when someone starts talking about their bung hole.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 31, 2012)

You realize you only have half as many carboys filled as you did six months ago.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 31, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> You realize you only have half as many carboys filled as you did six months ago.



Thank you, now my wife has decided that my hobby is not so bad. Yet.


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 31, 2012)

Dang! I need to show this pic to my husband, I am sure he will stop complaining about my carboys...


----------



## Terry0220 (Oct 31, 2012)

If your dumpster diving for empty bottles!


----------



## derunner (Oct 31, 2012)

You visit a winery and ask if they have extra juice to sell
Your vacations involve stopping at wineries
You ask your waiter if there are any empty wine bottles in the back
you can wait 1-2 years to open a bottle of wine


----------



## btom2004 (Oct 31, 2012)

When your mate looks lovingly into your eyes and all you can think of is..(is it time to rack again?) I thought I had a few more days to go yet...LOL


----------



## Fabiola (Oct 31, 2012)

You call in sick at work to stay home and bottle your wine...


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 1, 2012)

You get a part time job at the local home brew store to learn more and to support your wine making habit! (true story)


----------



## rob (Nov 1, 2012)

Geeez Dan, You may nerd help


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 1, 2012)

rob said:


> Geeez Dan, You may *nerd* help


 Sorry,no* nerds* aloud


----------



## lloyd (Nov 1, 2012)

you pass an abandoned turnip field and consider making wine out of them.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 1, 2012)

You open your fridge to see what you can make wine of...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 1, 2012)

you move to a new house that has a large heated garage.....and then open a winery.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 1, 2012)

If you have a picture of your wines as a screen saver...


----------



## g8keeper (Nov 1, 2012)

....you walk through the produce department of your local supermarket thinking, "hmmm, what wine will i make next?".....

....you start reading ingredients on juice labels to see what preservatives are in them....


----------



## dangerdave (Nov 1, 2012)

*You must be a winemaking addict if...* you _love_ the smell of active yeast.

(guilty!)


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 1, 2012)

derunner said:


> Your vacations involve stopping at wineries
> 
> you can wait 1-2 years to open a bottle of wine




Guilty! 



> You must be a winemaking addict if... you love the smell of active yeast.



Also guilty! I love the smell of freshly fermenting must. My wife thinks I'm crazy for sniffing it once in a while.


----------



## ejr (Jan 24, 2013)

If your always looking for something new to make wine out of.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jan 24, 2013)

You get up in the middle of the night to go take a leak. You make a quick trip to the "lab" because you feel the need to stir the wine that's in primary.
You finally get back to bed and realize that forgot to do the main thing you got up to do in the first place.


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 24, 2013)

Every time your husband takes you out on a date you leave the restaurant with a bag full of empty bottles...


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jan 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> You realize you only have half as many carboys filled as you did six months ago.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 26, 2013)

When your batch goes bad, you recycle the wine by doing wine soaps, candles and cheese, just because you cannot get rid of it...


----------



## keahunter (Nov 26, 2013)

You visit your carboys every day just to look at them. They haven't changed but you just have to look.


----------



## Rodnboro (Nov 26, 2013)

You respond to this thread.


----------



## the_rayway (Nov 26, 2013)

...you ask your husband if he would like to try "Carbonated Pee" without batting an eyelash.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 26, 2013)

every cork you see you pick up and see it has a hole in it from a cork screw.


----------



## ldmack3 (Nov 27, 2013)

you pet your carboys
call them "your babies"....when you talk to them


----------



## Putterrr (Nov 27, 2013)

... You look at a picture of a bikini model holding a carboy and wonder how much she wants for and if she has more.

... You tell your wife you want to move to a house with a basement for better wine storage instead of the slab your current house is on.

cheers


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 29, 2013)

If your guests come to your thanksgiving dinner and bring you their empty wine bottles...


----------



## vernsgal (Nov 29, 2013)

your wine gets the biggest bedroom (currently no basement)


----------



## keahunter (Dec 5, 2013)

You purchase your store bought wine not based on the taste, but on how easily the labels come off.


----------

